# ** Balance bike or Pedal bike for 3yr old **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking at balance bikes for our girls 3rd birthday.

Are they worth bothering with, or just go with pedal bike and stabilizers?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

My wee one used his a bit but don't think it helped him learn balance much at all to be fair. I would go for pedal bike and stabilizers. Decathlon have a good selection, well made and a good price. Brakes etc can be used by small hands and are light to pull on.
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/14-gira-2-kids-bike-id_8321732.html


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a good website for information:

http://www.twowheelingtots.com/

Especially this page: http://www.twowheelingtots.com/specialized-hotrock-12-review/


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We bought our 'nearly' 4 year old a balance bike when he was just over 2 years old. It is a PUKY. Great little bike. 

However, if yours is 3 now, I don't think that you would get enough wear and tear out of it. Maybe wait a little while and get a bike


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Our boy has been on a balance bike since he was big enough to touch the ground on it. Initially had stabilisers on it as he was quite small but he soon got the hang of it and flies around on it. Really brought on his confidence. 

He's 3 next month and has a 14" pedal waiting for him as his bday present. Just riding bikes round halfords we were having to run to keep up with him. Even tried a couple of times at letting him to and initially he did it on his own. 

Depending on her height, age 3 can be an awkward size. Might be too short to reach the ground when sat on a saddle on a 14 or 16" bike, will fit a 12" wheeled bike but then when riding it it'll soon be too small. 

Best to go spend an afternoon in your local halfords store trying them all out.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Just get a normal bike and take the pedals off and use a cable tie on one side to fix the crank arm to the frame (via the hole left by the removed pedal). Put the saddle down low, then you have yourself a balance bike, which you can then turn back into a normal bike when he is ready for it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Shes not too small for her age and has long legs. We also have a 3 month old boy, so depending on the colour, he could use the balance bike when hes old enough.

Will try the local Halfords and Evans nearer the time. Also a Decathlon near me too.

Interesting reading on the links from Tosh about bike sizes.:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

We got a balance bike for my son, and it really taught him the notion of balancing. He has flying around the place and lifting his feet up while going down the driveway. When he then got his bike, he actually gat the hang of pedalling within about 3 goes. 

I'd really recommend it. It definitely works better than a bike with stabilisers as it teaches them how to keep the thing upright. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

As a testament to how worth while a balance bike is...

My boy has been using one since he was one, admittedly we put stabilisers on when he first got it till he could understand how to use it. 

He's 3 next weekend and we've just let him have his first pedal bike, a 14" Carrera cosmos. Started off letting him freewheel down hill first so he could get his balance before getting him to pedal down. After 15 minutes we were learning to pedal on the flat. Half an hour later he's riding it with no help uphill apart from to get him started.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Balance my 3 grand kids where ride bikes after they used them one lad rode his bike at 2 yrs old


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd ask your little girl what she wants. My youngest who is 4 in October and he's using a balance bike and loves it and doesn't want peddles as I offered him a new bike and he said no. It fact it want until he was 3 he actually wanted to ride a bike full stop 

My oldest on the other hand had balance bikes early on when he was two and coups g wait to get on a proper bike with stabilisers.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I taught Bikeability to Y6 children aged 10+ a few had never ridden a bike, the joy to get them riding safely was a thrill we had some donated bikes so everyone was included I bought some helmets it was so emotional. Some younger children have that innate balance others not so much, as children seem to have started at a younger age a balance bike would seem a great start once they are proficient plus see others riding bigger bike they too want to join in this desirable lifetime skill that can bring such fun.

John Tht.


----------

